

Always In Startup Mode - arcware
http://arcware.net/always-in-startup-mode/

======
denisonwright
A few thoughts:

1) Prioritization: since there's never is enough time for one or one's team to
do it all, figuring out what you can get the most bang for the buck (in your
interpretation of ROI) is critical.

2) Keeping ideas alive: because of prioritization, sometimes one can't put
much effort behind and idea or project that has promise, but is lower on the
priority list. Keep feeding that idea/project, even if it means having another
person or team carry it. Some great results have come from some things I
couldn't commit to myself, but others were able to.

3) Balance: the startup mindset can lead to a lot of creativity and
productivity. But try to keep a good balance with your personal life (whatever
a good balance means for you: 80-20, 50-50, etc).

4) Itch persists: it's so true, after one's created something, and that
something has reached an operational stage, being a creative person, the itch
to create something else will become stronger with time until you can't resist
it. Being unable to act on the creative urge is highly frustrating.

